# Loch Linnhe Loo!



## eggyg (May 1, 2022)

Up in the Scottish Highlands at the moment. Walking along the Loch shoreline today and came across three bothies, quite close together and hidden from the road. Imagine our surprise to not only find two old baths with wood burners under them, but this loo! Of course Mr Eggy had to try the bath out, I declined the toilet.


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2022)

So many questions ......... 

I like the loo brush, but disappointed there's no loo roll holder on the tree ......


----------



## Lucyr (May 1, 2022)

What a view from the loo though


----------



## eggyg (May 2, 2022)

trophywench said:


> So many questions .........
> 
> I like the loo brush, but disappointed there's no loo roll holder on the tree ......


The loo brush was filthy! Yuk!


----------



## freesia (May 2, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> What a view from the loo though


My thoughts exactly. Tbough it might get a bit cold and you might be bitten by midges in places you wouldn't want to  !!


----------



## rebrascora (May 2, 2022)

trophywench said:


> So many questions .........
> 
> I like the loo brush, but disappointed there's no loo roll holder on the tree ......


Loo roll would get very soggy very quickly outdoors in Scotland I would imagine.


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Loo roll would get very soggy very quickly outdoors in Scotland I would imagine.


No, you keep the loo roll in the dry, just take it with you and hang it on the holder when you go to the loo!


----------



## Lisa66 (May 2, 2022)

Is there a category at mr Eggys camera club that you could enter the bath picture into ? Surely there must be a caption to go with it


----------



## nonethewiser (May 2, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Loo roll would get very soggy very quickly outdoors in Scotland I would imagine.



Don't be soft Rebrassco, just use dock leaves should be plenty around, what we used as kids when miles from any loo.


----------



## Bloden (May 2, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Don't be soft Rebrassco, just use dock leaves should be plenty around, what we used as kids when miles from any loo.


My dogs just drag their bottoms along the ground...not a pretty sight tho.


----------



## C&E Guy (May 3, 2022)

Philosophical question>>>

Why are aeroplane toilet windows frosted?


----------



## nonethewiser (May 3, 2022)

Bloden said:


> My dogs just drag their bottoms along the ground...not a pretty sight tho.



Like dog on Song of Praise, think it was Harry Secombe singing & sheep dog in background was dragging its arse along grass, classic clip use to get shown on those tv blunder programs.


----------



## helli (May 3, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Philosophical question>>>
> 
> Why are aeroplane toilet windows frosted?


To save passing birds any embarrassment?


----------



## mikeyB (May 4, 2022)

I would guess that the windows are frosted to stop folk lingering in there admiring the view.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 4, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> I would guess that the windows are frosted to stop folk lingering in there admiring the view.


You can admire the view of the whole of London from the loos at the top of the Shard.


----------

